# Any Rapido 709f owners- opinions please



## rickndog

After nearly 2 years with my little Hymer, I part exchange it next week against a 2003 Rapido 709f on a Fiat Ducato 2.8 base. I've enjoyed the Hymer but am looking forward to driving a low profile and hopefully achieving slightly better fuel consumption.

The Rapido seems very well built and I must say I prefer the GRP body to the aluminium one of the Hymer. It's a couple of feet longer, but seems to be as manoueverable as the Hymer.

Whilst I'm looking forward to the changeover, as with all major purchases, there's a sense of uncertainty as to whether I've done the right thing. I'm sure it'll pass, but I'd be interested to hear the views and experiences (good, bad or otherwise) of driving/living in a 709f from any owners out there please.


----------



## 1happy

*2003 Rapido 709f*

Hi rickndog.
We have just bought a 2nd hand Rapido on a Mercedes base.
We are thrilled with the build quality of the Rapido side & have some friends who have a Rapido on a Fiat (for approx 3 years) & I know they are very happy  
I am sorry I can't comment on your specific model, but hope this helps & someone comes along soon with more info for you 8) 
Regards C


----------



## Bagshanty

We don't have a 709, but we do have a 746 on a Fiat, with a 2.3 JTD engine.

The build quality is excellent, better than our previous Autosleeper, and the 2.3 engine is more than powerful enough for steep mountain passes. No need to chip - so your 2.8 will have no problem.

mpg - we get about 29. Only 27 at the mo as we're in Turkey and the aircon is on most of the time


----------



## 116941

Just looking to update our van. Our needs are 2 belted rear seats for the van to have dual use. Two single beds or one fixed double. Nothing too long. 

The Rapido 709F seems to fit the bill and we have been looking. It's a pity it's no longer made - seems to have had a short run. Those that we have seen have had cracks in the shower floor and some where the rear coach built section joins the van. Behind this location inside there is a vertical fabric covered panel (behind the driver and passenger seats). 

One we looked at recently had brownish spotting on this panel on both sides of the vehicle. Does anyone have any idea what this might be? Is it caused by water ingress? The panels seem to have foam padding underneath.
Any other points to look out for?


----------



## rickndog

Thanks for your replies 1happy and Bagshanty. They've given me some reassurance.

I've got to agree that the Rapido build quality is excellent and on a par with that of my Hymer, if not slightly better. The van appears to have been well looked after by its former owners and I've found no evidence of the problems that others on the forum have highlighted other than a small section of sealant deteriorating between the cab and the rear coachwork. The dealer is making this good and I'll check it on handover. This might also be the cause of the problem which Sprite writes of.

Looking forward to picking it up next Tuesday and taking a few days away in it later that week to test things out. I'll leave some feedback afterwards.


----------



## rickndog

Well, I did the deed and picked up the Rapido last Tuesday. On Friday, I headed off to the C&CC site at Oswestry for the weekend to test things out. 

I'm pleased to report that I'm more than happy with my new purchase. The vehicle handles all road conditions well and returned 28-30 m.p.g. during a combination of motorway, in town and tight, narrow,steep rural lane driving. Not bad, I thought for a 2.8 engine, which certainly showed off its pulling power when driving up to the Stiperstones. Its compact build also means that most places are accessable and it's also very manoueverable. Its also noticeably more stable in high winds than my previous overcab Hymer and more pleasurable to drive.

The living accomodation is very well finished and extremely comfortable. All fixtures and fittings work as they should. I did find the huge table took up a lot of room but my German Shepherd Dog had no difficulty in sleeping underneath it. That said, I may take it out for longer trips and use a folding camping table which could also be used outside as well as reduce weight. The van was watertight and coped with 15 hours of torrential rain and then a fairly sharp frost last night. Its compact size means that the onboard heater soon warms it up on either mains or gas. It's also great not having to clamber up into an overcab bed anymore and I was pleasantly surprised at how comfortable the fixed rear bed was and also the capacity of storage space beneath it. Plenty of other storage space too, although the wardrobe is smaller than the one in my old Hymer.

At the end of the weekend, I felt very pleased with my decision and am delighted to have made the swap. I can see now why Rapidos have such a loyal following.


----------

